# Flooded in



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought about throwing a line out in my cul de sac. Somethings gotta be bitin.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got out of my flooded neighborhood, but chickened out when I tried to navigate a known problem flooding area in the dark.
Turned around and came back home.

Dog is happy, he hates thunder and relishes the company.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

13.20 at my house in Cypress.
http://www.harriscountyfws.org/


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Right at 12"s here at our house.

Pool is full and so is everything else.

John


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys stay safe, crazy how the weather can be so unpredictable.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> 13.20 at my house in Cypress.
> http://www.harriscountyfws.org/


Cool website.......thanks for posting. Had no clue ya'll were getting that much rain in that direction. Few sprinkles here in LC so far.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jtburf said:


> Right at 12"s here at our house.
> 
> Pool is full and so is everything else.
> 
> John


My pool just receded a little in the last hour. Water looks a little dicey.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Channel 2 is not even broadcasting. Airport closed, 1000 homes with water, 100,000+ without power, Metro closed, some freeways already closed. Be safe.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Been coming down hard in Pearland for about an hour


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

And the VP emails the group and says "everyone still coming in?"


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

What happened to that goofy guy that yall post up all the time that reports the weather in Houston? He must of had a heart attack. LOL!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

On the bright side, I think all my fire ants have rafted east... 

Good luck to everybody downstream of here. Big mess!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> On the bright side, I think all my fire ants have rafted east...
> 
> Good luck to everybody downstream of here. Big mess!


I'll need a gallon of orange oil after this. Fire ants will be on fire.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> What happened to that goofy guy that yall post up all the time that reports the weather in Houston? He must of had a heart attack. LOL!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

A little water in the 77478


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

77080, west side of Houston, 14.5 and seems to have let up some. It poured non stop from 10:00 pm till now.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Started in Alvin !


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I feel for you guys that are flooded out, Meanwhile we are here in Goliad County praying for some rain. Feast or Famine.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Cool website.......thanks for posting. Had no clue ya'll were getting that much rain in that direction. Few sprinkles here in LC so far.


I spoke too soon. It started pouring here about 7:40. 1.8" in less than an hour......


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Crappie are good around azaelas and rosebushes. Catfish are hiding tight to to iris's, daisies, and gardenias. Bass seem to be bedding up in the bahaia with a few caught over beds of centipede.
Hope this helps. Oh, and fluorocarbon leader is suggested around the rosebushes.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Airing up tubes now.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Getting hammered here at 77406 and have been getting hammered all night and morning long. Gas is up, nothing is on sale, cat is meowing and the wife is not to happy with Channel 13 asking the elderly man dumb questions after ditching his car.

OH BTW, afraid to flush because of septic lines, so much for frying bacon.

Woodlands on 13, looks like they got hammered too.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Cypress Creek by Mercer Gardens (north of 1960 on Adline Westfield).


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

Why do many use zip codes instead of the name of their general location? I must be missing something.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of standing water over here in Sugar Land. Our backyard looks like a wetland... and I think I just saw Nessie. 

Looks like I'm not going anywhere, unless it's in a canoe. 

Y'all be careful!!!!!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm on White Oak Bayou, 77008. It's like a class III river right now. I think I'm about to get flooded out. Just confirmed that my flood policy is active. Thank goodness because the bayou is about to top, it looks like. Moved my truck to high ground. Pray for my neighbors, some are already flooding.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Record rain in 1979 was 42 inches in 24 hours and still stands from an un named tropical storm.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

juan said:


> Record rain in 1979 was 42 inches in 24 hours and still stands from an un named tropical storm.


I think that was Claudette.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

roundman said:


>


thats billclemmens...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

mapman said:


> Why do many use zip codes instead of the name of their general location? I must be missing something.


Something someone started a while back.

_


DA REEL DADDY said:



Getting hammered here at 77406 and have been getting hammered all night and morning long. Gas is up, nothing is on sale, cat is meowing and the wife is not to happy with Channel 13 asking the elderly man dumb questions after ditching his car.

OH BTW, afraid to flush because of septic lines, so much for frying bacon.

Click to expand...

_


DA REEL DADDY said:


> In the area of Pecan Grove, Fort Bend


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'm the only one in my office today. Rest of the crew chickened out. 

A few flooded streets inside the loop. Mostly drainage issues where the run off over whelmed the sewers rather than rising water from drainage ditches or bayous. Bunch of stalled cars on the near west side, but downtown streets are relatively clear if you stay to the middle. 

Pro tip - if your car stalls out in the road, its not considered a no wake zone. As such, time your entry and exist from your vehicle to avoid wakes from passing motorists. A foot tall wake can dump considerable water into your passenger compartment if the door is open.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

juan said:


> Record rain in 1979 was 42 inches in 24 hours and still stands from an un named tropical storm.





Haute Pursuit said:


> I think that was Claudette.


Yes, Claudette...remember it well given we had just moved into Brookforest (parents still live there) here in Clear Lake a couple weeks before. Horsepen Bayou crested and flooded several large homes on Brookforest Drive. I worked out at NASA several years back installing flood gates after Ike around mission control and had a conversation with the man in charge to which we both remembered the storm but could not think of the name. Next morning he came around and had looked it up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

roundman said:


>


Yup! He moved to Dallas! LOL! I figured this storm did him in.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Newbomb Turk said:


> thats billclemmens...


Lol


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

mapman said:


> Why do many use zip codes instead of the name of their general location? I must be missing something.


Cuz it's More Funner.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Yes, Claudette...remember it well given we had just moved into Brookforest (parents still live there) here in Clear Lake a couple weeks before. Horsepen Bayou crested and flooded several large homes on Brookforest Drive. I worked out at NASA several years back installing flood gates after Ike around mission control and had a conversation with the man in charge to which we both remembered the storm but could not think of the name. Next morning he came around and had looked it up.


I remember it as well. The only thing sticking out of the water in Alta Loma was our house. It looked like it was floating. We had about 20 cows standing at the highest point in our back pasture and they were knee deep.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Turd floater 
77089


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm anxiously waiting for the water to make it to the branches of the sago palms. Should trigger another crappie and sunfish bite. I'm second guessing the removal of all the yauopons this last winter


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

77433. A little water.

Water flowing from fields Into lake.










We usually walk under this arch. There is a path there with 8 ft of clearance










He might be late to his appointment.










--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately got rain in 77040

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Made the trek to my shop in fulshear this morning which wasn't terrible but if you weren't in a truck, you wouldn't make it. Get there and have no power. What a waste of a day!


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

We're flooding, I just witnessed two crawdads fighting over one of the wife's potted plants on the back porch. 9" so far since 0300...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NOAA's River forecast for the Brazos got moved up; this morning it was predicting 120 or so on Friday, now it's 124.7 here tonight. Flood stage is 122.5.. Everybody that was worried about the river in May, you're going to love this one..


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

White Oak Bayou over it's banks into my neighborhood. Most of my neighbors are under water. Sad to see. Many of them had just finished rebuilding after Memorial Day flood. Dodged a bullet by inches that time. Not going to be so lucky this time, it seems. Water is at inches from my door, so it looks like I'm next.
77008


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

My parent's house backs up to Horsepen creek near Eldridge and W. Little York. They have lived there for 30 years and have never seen as much water as they had today. Both their front and back yard slope downwards. I have seen the creek come out of the banks a couple times but never this far. Currently they are stuck there. I am hoping to get them out of there before tonight. No power since 2AM. Here are a couple of pictures after the water started receding that my mom sent me. It almost got up to their back patio. The back patio probably sits 6 feet higher than the base of the back fence. In the front it was half way up the yard all the way to their magnolia tree before receding. That's some crazy rain. We had some massive hail in my area of copperfield last night.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Cypress Creek is out of it's banks. Cypresswood closed at Stuebner Airline. Water almost crossing Stuebner Airline


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Cart Path Only*

First Tee on El Dorado at Quail Valley.


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Our community pool is under about 25 feet of water right now. Some neighbors have flooding in their houses (their houses go down in to a bit of a bayou and it flooded their bottom floors). Drove around West University and all throughout Bellaire. Many roads with almost a foot of water, some with even higher. Also tried to get to my Dad's house in Meyerland but did not want to risk it. Water is about 2 feet high on his street and it was coming down hard when i was on my way over. Couldn't get through the Beechnut/610 intersection. Had to drive the wrong way on the feeder.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've had just over 4 inches in San Leon, at least on the far east side, still sprinkling lightly, a little standing water in our yard and neighbor's yards.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

77433. Got the MtB out and rode the trails.

Well not the usual MtB trail I take. I'd have gotten 3 feet and been under 3 feet of water.










Usually a spillway. Water flowing in now.










--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

17 1/2 inches just NW of old Katy . Another 4" of water and I might be able to pull a hole shot out of the shop. No H2O in the casa The water off the barn pad is deeper than my Sargent Ropers. I've never seen this before. I've been through the '94, '98 & Allison floods on the prairie The old rice farmer neighbor next door said Carla wasn't this bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> View attachment 2930657
> 
> 
> 17 1/2 inches just NW of old Katy . Another 4" of water and I might be able to pull a hole shot out of the shop. No H2O in the casa The water off the barn pad is deeper than my Sargent Ropers. I've never seen this before. I've been through the '94, '98 & Allison floods on the prairie The old rice farmer neighbor next door said Carla wasn't this bad.
> ...


I think she may float if you get her off the trailer. I would ask how the road looks but, I dont think you can see it anymore


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> I think she may float if you get her off the trailer. I would ask how the road looks but, I dont think you can see it anymore


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> View attachment 2930657
> 
> 
> 17 1/2 inches just NW of old Katy . Another 4" of water and I might be able to pull a hole shot out of the shop. No H2O in the casa The water off the barn pad is deeper than my Sargent Ropers. I've never seen this before. I've been through the '94, '98 & Allison floods on the prairie The old rice farmer neighbor next door said Carla wasn't this bad.
> ...


Was over in Old Katy a couple hours ago. It's terrible and I hear it's still rising. Midway and Los Cucos have water in them. This is on 90 just west of Midway.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Last Memorial Day, 2015 they said it was a "500 year rain" event ... OK, assuming that they were exaggerated and erred by 100%, then this kind of rain would not happen for another 250 years. Oops!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Deany45 said:


> Was over in Old Katy a couple hours ago. It's terrible and I hear it's still rising. Midway and Los Cucos have water in them. This is on 90 just west of Midway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Who said Ridgebacks hate water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

roundman said:


>


Anybody wanna bet the term, 'Uncle Daddy,' was used a lot around this guy's house growing up?sad3sm


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

gman1772 said:


> Deany45 said:
> 
> 
> > Was over in Old Katy a couple hours ago. It's terrible and I hear it's still rising. Midway and Los Cucos have water in them. This is on 90 just west of Midway.
> ...


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hwy 90 in Old Katy at Midway looking west. Horrible


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Deany45 said:


> Hwy 90 in Old Katy at Midway looking west. Horrible


I know a heck of a lot of rain was dumped on this area in a short time. However, the drainage must not be what it was due to development in the last 20 yrs or so. Incredible. 
This photo shows where I was raised and my dad still lives there. I feel sorry for a lot of people I know there.
I bet every house in Victoria Lakes subdivision is flooded. Center of pic on right.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Deany45 said:


> Hwy 90 in Old Katy at Midway looking west. Horrible


Wow!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

We had a lot of water, 77096, but not as much as Memorial Day. Still enough to flood all of the first floor apartments with about 2 feet of water, a little good news is those floors are only about 60% renovated from the last flood and only partially occupied. Still had to help 4 apartments move stuff and get out. Since it was morning we got more stuff out this time.
I think they are going to condemn the whole place now but weâ€™ll see, doesnâ€™t matter even though Iâ€™m on the second floor Iâ€™m still going to move.
I did't take many photo's this time but this one is from my porch:


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I called in an emergency...High Water Rescue Arrives!!!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuelin said:


> And the VP emails the group and says "everyone still coming in?"


Answer: Dam boat won't start!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

scwine said:


> I know a heck of a lot of rain was dumped on this area in a short time. However, the drainage must not be what it was due to development in the last 20 yrs or so. Incredible.
> This photo shows where I was raised and my dad still lives there. I feel sorry for a lot of people I know there.
> I bet every house in Victoria Lakes subdivision is flooded. Center of pic on right.


There's a whole lot of old rice fields on the N and NW of old katy that are now subdivisions: going to get worse as Cane Island grows as well. I know I've never seen that creek do anything anywhere near that. I know we were raised in the same neighborhood , and this is a first for me too.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My pool just receded a little in the last hour. Water looks a little dicey.


 hey someone with a dirtier deck than mine!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> What happened to that goofy guy that yall post up all the time that reports the weather in Houston? He must of had a heart attack. LOL!


He thought they were cryin' wolf.........like the rest of us.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

This is my hood. Water hasn't moved in about 24+ hours.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some pics of old Katy I found taken yesterday.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

More.........


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Midway's & Los Cuco's are toast. The water was gone this morning. From the looks of the debris just about all the the houses on Avenue D took water. What a mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Hooked said:


> Cool website.......thanks for posting. Had no clue ya'll were getting that much rain in that direction. Few sprinkles here in LC so far.


x2


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...meanwhile in Katy...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153613468508226


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> More.........


that 1st pic is at 1st street & Bartlett looking east. My parent's house(and where I grew up) is 5 streets behind the camera person. Sad to see it flood like that. Heck, I never saw water over the curb in that area.

view from my parents....You can see the same railroad tracks and 1st street.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> ...meanwhile in Katy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done gone viral. 21,000 shares and 1.4 million views.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> Midway's & Los Cuco's are toast. The water was gone this morning. From the looks of the debris just about all the the houses on Avenue D took water. What a mess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eating at Cucos now. Haha.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Snappy' opening back up tomorrow. That's some quick clean up.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

blackmagic said:


> Eating at Cucos now. Haha.


 Which one?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Which one?


Highway 90


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

This is the road our property in Columbus is on. Brunes Mill Rd. Army Corps of Engineers came out. This was sent to me by a neighbor. I think the picture was taken Monday


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Come up on that at night running 50mph-Surprise Suprise


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Eating at Cucos now. Haha.


They probably just mopped the floor with it and opened up.....lol.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you stocked up on antibiotics Deany. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

These pics are from 290 between Hwy 6 and Fry Rd. area from lunchtime yesterday.

album link for pics with better resolution,


http://imgur.com/7Yhx9


----------

